# Unhappy Ending (EDM) Feat. HZ percussion



## Ryan (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi
I've been busy doing my own stuff (not scoring for movies etc) lately. I was a EDM producer for 14 years ago, and felt I wanted to go down that road again. So I produced this song with me doing everything (without the lyrics).

Norwegian EDM is very popular this days, so its a good timing for me to do stuff like this 



Have a listen.

For the gear-geeks: I used a Prophet-8, Evolver, Moog SP, and vintage awesome preamps, mastering compressor NTP 179-700 

Best
Ryan


----------



## HiEnergy (Feb 5, 2018)

Now where's the competition or contest here?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 5, 2018)

HiEnergy said:


> Now where's the competition or contest here?


 
I need glasses!


----------



## R. Soul (Feb 5, 2018)

Really nice tune.

Not sure if you are looking for feedback but here goes it anyway...

- Don't like the octave down vocal in the beginning.
- Intro is a bit boring for me, but from 1:05 min. it rocks
- HZ percussion sticks out like a sore thumb for me at 1:10 and particularly at 2:28 min. Not sure if it fits the track really.
- 'Backing vocals' tends to clutter the track.

But overall it's really well put together, so these are minor issues.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 5, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> Really nice tune.
> 
> Not sure if you are looking for feedback but here goes it anyway...
> 
> ...


Thanks!  not looking for feedback. But I welcome it anyway 

Moderators: Possible to move this thread to the right place?


----------

